# Injectors, fuel pump or something else? 2005 4s Yamaha 60 loses power after 15-20 minutes



## Nevek (Sep 21, 2011)

I bought this boat to take the motor off of and put it on my 15' Whaler. Unfortunately I can't get this thing to run right. I have taken it out 3 times and all three times I have had the same results. This is what happens:

Starts great, idles great etc. I can leave the motor running forever and idle around with no problems. The problem starts once I give it power and get up on a plane. After 1-2 minutes of cruising around maybe 25-30 mph the boat will start to lose power. Within 30 seconds of that the boat will get off a plane, and not go any faster than a quick idle speed. It will usually idle ok, but now it will sometimes stall. Giving the boat full power either produces nothing or the boat will plow through the water but not get up on a plane. Any ideas on what this could be?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like the overheat or low oil rpm limiter is kicking in... :-?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

My buddy had the same issue with his 4 stroke yami. Ends up, after a fuel pressure test that there was a small filter at the end of the fuel system before the injectors that was clogged. It was so tiny that any normal person would overlook it but he ended up having a Yami tech come by and diagnose/fix it for him. if it were me, do not waste your time on those 4 strokes unless you know what your doing. Sometimes it just better to let the professionals deal with it..


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah it sounds more like a fuel issue than a warning alarm. If the motor is stalling now at idle where as before it wasn't.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds like you are sucking air into the fuel line to me. Is the primer bulb still hard when this happens? might have a leak in a fuel line or the bulb. 
I always look at the simple stuff first.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> My buddy had the same issue with his 4 stroke yami. Ends up, after a fuel pressure test that there was a small filter at the end of the fuel system before the injectors that was clogged. It was so tiny that any normal person would overlook it but he ended up having a Yami tech come by and diagnose/fix it for him. if it were me, do not waste your time on those 4 strokes unless you know what your doing. Sometimes it just better to let the professionals deal with it..


x2
---is the tank venting properly??
-anytide


----------

